# USB Hub/Splitter



## Joker25944 (Jun 9, 2014)

I would like to use the Y cable to play music through a bluetooth adapter like tune2air. With that being said i would like to use the USB port to charge my Iphone as well as power the tune2air. Does the usb port support having multiple devices plugged into it ie use a hub or usb port replicator? Will it still charge my Iphone or cause any damage? If there are any recommendations on products please let me know.


----------



## smithh35 (Jul 2, 2014)

I have tune2air and it works great. I was trying to find a 30 pin splitter to do exactly what you want to do but couldn't find anything on the web. So I decided to go with a 12v cigarette lighter charger instead. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

I am using a 4 port USB hub (not the one that requires external power source) on my F25 and it works just fine for me. I use it to keep a USB flash drive full of music, charging cable for my phone, and at one point I had all 4 USB ports occupied and it was still working fine. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Joker25944 (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks patelm. Any recommendations on brand?


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## patelm (Nov 1, 2013)

I don't think it matters. I am using a USB HUB that came with my PS3 Rockband set..lol. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## MarkWild (Aug 23, 2014)

I just bought a Gear Head UH2100 4 port sub hub at Fry's electronics for about $8. Cheap...but the main reason I bought it was for its size. It is tiny, and comes with a built in cable. I plugged my flash drive into it and it worked perfectly. However, when I plugged my Samsung Galaxy S5 phone into it, I didn't see a way to choose between the phone and flash drive, though I could continue to use the flash drive. Anyone else have different results?

I will be getting an iPhone 6 soon, and I was hoping I would be able to switch media sources with a hub.

By the way, for 8 bucks, it is worth a test on your own, too. You can find it here:

http://www.frys.com/product/5815343

Mark

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## murzik (Oct 12, 2014)

MarkWild said:


> I just bought a Gear Head UH2100 4 port sub hub at Fry's electronics for about $8. Cheap...but the main reason I bought it was for its size. It is tiny, and comes with a built in cable. I plugged my flash drive into it and it worked perfectly. However, when I plugged my Samsung Galaxy S5 phone into it, I didn't see a way to choose between the phone and flash drive, though I could continue to use the flash drive. Anyone else have different results?
> 
> I will be getting an iPhone 6 soon, and I was hoping I would be able to switch media sources with a hub.
> 
> ...


Same for me. I am only able to see only first device connected to the HUB. i've tried two different usb hubs, both worked same way.


----------

